# wood tick i saved these for you



## davduckman2010 (Aug 27, 2015)

how bigs your saw again I drug those spalted giant white oaks up to the house along with the massive red ones. man that new power head could get broke in real good lol. the sawmiser might not handle the width on these. I know those white oaks are real special inside . the smokers ready too

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2015)

Man you must have been reading my mind, I was going to ask you if those logs where still there or if you had them milled. If I remember right I can cut about 32" wide. When I change the power head over I'll measure it again. I need to get another sprocket for the clutch to change it over from 3/8" chain to the .404 chain that I run. But that should be a quickie. How did you get those to the landing? Better to mill them in the log yard than the woods though, less skeeters! Oh yeah, we'll break her in right. This thing will run way stronger than the old mill, more rpm and I am going to put a bigger sprocket on it for more chain speed as well.
Just to give you an idea of the size of the power head, that's a 20" bar in front of it. Husky power baby!


 

I'm so stoked to get this upgrade! The move is over my friend, lets get to milling! The motor city miller is back.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 27, 2015)

oh ya shes a brute I had the skid loader bring them up it carried all but the giant red one had to drag it to dam heavy. I got some ambrosias laying to . ill give you a call soon and see when it would be good time for both of us

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah buddy, we are overdue for a visit anyway. Cool fall weather is great for milling, if it doesn't get in the way of hunting season.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 28, 2015)

It's always epic when the two of you guys get together. Will be looking forward to the pics!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 28, 2015)

We do have some fun, we work hard and eat well. A Buckeye and a Wolverine as best friends, whoda thunk. Just a couple of yankee's that have sawdust in their veins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 18, 2015)

Dave it seems as we have been derailed due to yours and my work, and now it's hunting season. We will get to those logs but when the timing is right for both of us. I got the new sprockets for the mill and she's ready to go, might not happen till spring though. Holidays are right around the corner now, then winter, dunno. But I do know we are way overdue for a visit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 19, 2015)

yep your right we will get it done in the spring juggling that dam job I got around my hunting seasons getting to be a real problem for me if I could I would retire right now iv had enough after 35 years. im going to cut another giant maple down soon for next years slabs. I got a bunch fermenting now

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2015)

Save the really big ones for me! lol. I'll have vacation time and I try and use it around long holidays to turn a 3 day into a 5 day. We gotta break this new power head in right! Frozen ground is a good time to skid logs up to the log yard too. If ya can't mill em then skid em to get ready for the next seasons milling. We need to get those big white oaks done for sure, and I'm sure you will surprise me with something cool, you always do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

